# Tacoma wheel bearings



## cajun hussla (Aug 14, 2005)

Anybody ever change out the wheel bearings on a new generation (2007) Toyota Tacoma? Mine started going out on me in Uvalde on way back from lease and finally bit the dust 4 miles from the house. Don't trust it to make it to the shop and not gonna pay for a tow. Hadn't had to do one of these before.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

I did my tahoe, it was really simple. Take off wheel, remove caliper, and mine took a 35mm socket to remove the nut that holds the whole hub on. Auto zone sells the whole hub assembly. The hub cost $125.00 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Check out this thread on Tacomaworld.com. Goes into detail with pictures of the whole process... The bearing will have to pressed out, and back in unless you are planning on changing the entire hub. :cheers:

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/2nd-gen-tacomas/153775-wheel-bearings-changed-pictures.html

Join the forum if your not already a member. Tons of great write ups for almost anything that needs to be done. That site is where I spend most of my time surfing.


----------



## Channelcat232 (Dec 4, 2013)

*2005 -2013 Tacoma Front Wheel Hub Replacement Info*

Try these Toyota instructions


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Too many SST tools needed.


----------

